# Good News



## bmetcalf (29 Sep 2008)

I sent in all my paperwork at the end of April and did all my screening in May.. Then a month later i received a letter saying i needed to get some paper work done by my doctor about a injury that had occurred 6 years prior to this date.. I got all the paper work done and turned in by beginning September and then was told that my file had been closed. They then gave me all the paper work i had filled out three months before that to fill out again. I filled out this paperwork again handed everything in and just received a phone call today saying they have me on a merit list for the trade i want to get into..


----------



## aesop081 (29 Sep 2008)

bmetcalf said:
			
		

> Does anyone know what being on a merit list means??



 :brickwall:

So when they told you that you were on a merit list you replied " Hey thats great thank you".............If you didnt know what that meant, wouldnt it have been a good time to ask ?

What does "merit list" sound like to you ?


----------



## bmetcalf (29 Sep 2008)

Sitting at work with my boss standing over me and my phone rings.. I didnt really have much time to talk therefor couldnt ask any questions over the phone.. So thanks for the nice responce answers my question lovely.. i know that it means i will be leaving soon i just dont know exactly what its benefits are..


----------



## Adamant (29 Sep 2008)

One cannot infer that they will be leaving soon because they are merit listed.  Wait times vary due to many many factors.  

While it is a good thing, I wouldn't quit my job over it.  When they're ready for you, they'll call.


----------



## aesop081 (29 Sep 2008)

bmetcalf said:
			
		

> Sitting at work with my boss standing over me and my phone rings..



Theres always some kind of excuse isnt there............ :

Good luck.


----------



## the_girlfirend (29 Sep 2008)

Bmetcalf,

Congratulations you are one step closer...  
Unfortunately that still does not mean that you got a job offer.
Know that my boyfriend was told that he was merit listed and that he would probably get a job offer within 2 to 3 weeks... and it took 3 months from the merit list to the actual phone call with a job offer. So be patient, work on your fitness level, prepare mentally, and don't quit your job yet...

Good luck with everything


----------



## CFR FCS (29 Sep 2008)

Bmetcalf,
Being Merit listed means you have completed all the application processes and are now eligible to be selected. Dependant upon your occupation choices and who actually makes the selection Open selection List (OSL) are selected by the CFRC Production / Selection Officer and National Selection List (NSL) are selected by CFRG in Borden or a higher selection board who look at the entire national merit list to select applicants. 

When you are selected it will depend on who does the selection, when they do it and the positions available. If you are applying for a occupation that is in high demand, Fire Fighter or Pilot for example, there may not be a position open for this year. If you want NCM combat arms you should hear something within 2 weeks with an end October BMQ start date.

Good luck and let us know what you are applying for.


----------



## bmetcalf (5 Oct 2008)

I applyed for NCM Med Tech position.  So i dont think it is as high of demand as some other positions. They gave me a tentative date of the first week november but i do not know if that is for sure.


----------



## CFR FCS (5 Oct 2008)

Med Tech is in high demand so you should expect some type of offer soon. it is also OSL so the CFRC Prod O does the selection. Let us know when you get the call.


----------



## aesop081 (5 Oct 2008)

bmetcalf said:
			
		

> a tentative date





> but i do not know if that is for sure.



I'm sorry but if its a tentative date, then of course its not for sure.


----------



## bmetcalf (9 Oct 2008)

I finally got the call i have been waiting for.. I got my job offer today i start basic November 10.


----------



## TacticalW (10 Oct 2008)

Congrats, now if only it didn't take so damn long to get to those forms that were handed in on September 18th physically into the CFRC, those forms aren't even registered as "being there" yet. It's really irritating me, I'll get a file check on Wednesday again and then ask some questions on what's up if it's still like that - it's been quite a bit longer than the first time... but then again it's even more busy than then. I have "everything" done now it's just that one snag. How long did it take for your forms to be picked up and checked?

And aviator you've being a whee bit too hard on him.. anyways good luck buddy and wish me luck on the process finishing up soon for me. I'd be pretty damn happy if that went so fast for myself.


----------

